# Need help with Digicam



## spikygv (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello,
I have a Kodak LS743 4 mp cam . Abt 3 months ago it gave some problem and the lens wouldnt retract ( and camera wudnt work ) . I gave it for repair and it costed me 750bucks . my dad had gone to receive it back . so , i dont know wat the problem was . All was good. I hadnt used it since then . Today i took it out to take to college for ethnic day . Bah , the same prob again ( and i had to use a ageold 2mp cam!!). What is the prob ? Is it worth repairing again ? I have budget of 7k . Is it better to buy a new cam ?

thanks.


----------



## hash!! (Dec 31, 2006)

well, 7k is okay for a budget cam of course... i saw a lotta digital cam adverts in the paper, frm indiatimes.com... they're sellin polaroid n kodak etc at decent prices... theres a lotta other cam brands as well, available in the mkt these days...


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 31, 2006)

buy Sony w30 ... it costs 8.5 without bill in Kolkata


----------



## spikygv (Dec 31, 2006)

i heard canons the best . is it true or is sony better ? 
Wats the prob with my old cam ? can nething be done ?
and can u plz give specs of the cam u suggested ?

thanks.


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 31, 2006)

w30 with 6 mp and 3x optical zoom and 2x digital zoom... uses a sony duo card... 

i have heard sony and nikon so i prefer them... never used canon ..


----------

